# Uncertain future of baby robins



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I'm in a tuff spot here with Chevy, Hoot, and my 2 new chicks (I got my 2 new ones a few weeks ago and are only starting to fly now).
We recently had a HUGE down pour (ditches over flowed, streets flowed, etc.) and ever scince then I have not heard or even seen  another robin!!!  HOW in the world am I suposse to release two, no, make that "4" undersize chicks. Not to mention Hoot AND Chevy got sick right after the down pour.
Chevy is loosing her feathers and Hoot is going crazy!!
I DON"T KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!!!!!!!!(going to go cry now.........I perfer pigeons)  
Hilary Dawn

PS-*ANY* advice wouldbe great!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Hilary, 

Can you explain your situation a bit more...why is one losing it's feathers and the other one is sick? 

I'm not sure, but I don't believe robins need to be released in a group like pigeons or other birds. It also shouldn't be time for the robins to have flown south yet in your area. I find they stick around until mid september or so. But maybe the weather has disturbed them in your area.

There is another group I can refer you to, it's like our forum but they deal with wild bird species and they may be able to answer your questions and address your concerns. You have to register as well and I'm a new member there too. Here's the link to the forum:

http://www.birdforum.net/



Good luck and keep us posted


----------

